# What kind of fletching is this field gurus???



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Got my ace's yesterday and they have these fletchings on em... Good??? Bad??? Let's hear it!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

AAE Plasti-Fletch Max series. looks like the PM-20. stiffer than their other vanes and just as easy to apply. i used the same vanes on my nano forces. i'll give em a full workout next summer. the very little shooting i did with them this summer, they worked quite well.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> AAE Plasti-Fletch Max series. looks like the PM-20. stiffer than their other vanes and just as easy to apply. i used the same vanes on my nano forces. i'll give em a full workout next summer. the very little shooting i did with them this summer, they worked quite well.


Cool thanks! With the groves in them they Seem like they will spin the arrow well.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I agree those are the new AAE vanes. I have used AAE vanes a long time and I have tried others but I keep coming back to the AAE's. Also I believe they still make the Easton vanes for them or at least they used to. So I would say Easton thinks they make a good vane and to me that is a pretty good testimonial.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I shot em a few times and wow!!!

Right now they are cut long, so they are quite weak, and I was shooting them off of my rest set up for my 2613's out of my ve. 

This was literally the first group I shot from the bow at 24 yards. I was happy. Not bragging, just excited for an untuned arrow.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like you better be shooting multiple spots :thumbs_up


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Looks like you better be shooting multiple spots :thumbs_up


Haha. I'm usually not one to post pics if groups etc bc there is really no way to prove the legitimacy of it, but for this, I just had to bc I was just shocked at their flight even out of a not right setup


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I was turned on to AAE Max vanes after they came on some used ace's that I bought off ebay just wantin to try a 470 shaft....I purchased 300 and doubt if I'll ever even try another vane....one thing you have to watch for...dont even try any other glue but Arizona's...I went thru 3 doz using goat tuf and bohnings platinum...started a state field championship with a doz newly fletched arrows and only had 4 left after 28 targets.....switched to Arizona's glue and a doz arrows lasted me a week at nationals


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Paul Payne said:


> I was turned on to AAE Max vanes after they came on some used ace's that I bought off ebay just wantin to try a 470 shaft....I purchased 300 and doubt if I'll ever even try another vane....one thing you have to watch for...dont even try any other glue but Arizona's...I went thru 3 doz using goat tuf and bohnings platinum...started a state field championship with a doz newly fletched arrows and only had 4 left after 28 targets.....switched to Arizona's glue and a doz arrows lasted me a week at nationals


Glue is important.....and finding a vane you love is even more important. 

I have tried most of the vanes out there over the years....but these actually....I got tired of trying new vanes and always going back to 187 FF. 

But that would suck loosing that many vanes in a day....I fletched up 18-20 Nano's with 187 this spring.....the only one I had to redo this year was one I smacked good and tore the wrap on....the vane was still stuck to it. I only use Flex Bond or Platinum.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i used regular ol' brush on superglue with the green cap. the purple cap is just as good too. i wiped the base and the shaft down with denatured alcohol (habit) and they're just plain stuck.

dont worry, i've tried a couple of 'no prep, no clean' vanes brands and had miserable, no....make that craptactular luck with them no matter how many different brands of glue and other cleaners. the vanes just did not want to stick. it happens and not much you can do.

it is strange to hear that NPV or FT platinum didnt work. those are like my back-ups to the back-ups.


----------

